# 拧巴



## yuechu

大家好/Hello,

I am watching a TV show (手机), and heard the phrase "你有一点拧巴“. Is this 北京话? Does anybody know what 拧巴 means? (I cannot find it in my dictionary.. )

Thank you/谢谢！

Moderator's Note: Several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## indigoduck

Please provide the context.  What was said prior ?  What was said after?


----------



## yuechu

I forget the context unfortunately. The expression does seem to be commonly used though (or at least I am assuming so, since it comes up more than once and is also in Google pinyin's database).

Does it have a general meaning? (regardless of context)

Thanks!


----------



## reginaregina

I'm from the North and I can totally understand it. I'm sorry I can't tell you if it's a North or South thing. I used to go to university in the middle part of China. I have friends from the South. Whatever I say, they can totally understand me. But they have some difficulty in understanding my "儿话音”. “儿话音”means when I finish a sentence or a phrase, I often add a "er" sound to the last syllable of the last word. This is what most northern ppl do. 

拧巴 means someone is difficult.


----------



## swim4life

拧巴is Beijing dialect. I don't use it often, but I totally understand it. It means someone is difficult, stubborn, defensive or something like that.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

reginaregina said:


> But they have some difficulty in understanding my "儿话音”. “儿话音”means when I finish a sentence or a phrase, I often add a "er" sound to the last syllable of the last word. This is what most northern ppl do.
> 
> 拧巴 means someone is difficult.



Forgive my silly question, but should that be 兒化音? Also, about 擰巴, does that 巴 refer to 嘴巴 or 下巴? Like calling someone "stiffnecked" or something?


----------



## reginaregina

兒化音 is traditional Chinese which is used in Taiwan. 儿话音 is simplified Chinese which is used in main land China. I don't know if the 巴 in 拧巴 refers to 嘴巴。 I tried to find the origin of 拧巴 see if the phrase is derived from some story that has something to do with 下巴。 but i didn't find it. But nowadays, when ppl use 拧巴， no one would think of 下巴。
i have a question for you. Does stiffnecked also mean the person is difficult or stubborn in English?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Yes, stiffnecked does mean stubborn. As for 兒化/兒話, I think both traditional and simplified differentiate between 化 and 話/话. Most dictionaries I've consulted say 兒化音, so that's why I was wanting to double check.


----------



## reginaregina

Sorry, sorry. I made a mistake. Forgive me. 兒 is traditional. 儿is the simplified form. 话is simplified form for 話。化is totally other different word. I googled，it seems both 儿话音and儿化音 are acceptable. Before I saw your thread, I have never realized there are two different ways to express this phonetic phenomenon. Sorry for my mistake. I didn't see clearly what did you typed when I posted my last thread.


----------



## nemo eve walle

拧巴的读音是什么？拧字第几声？
如果可以的话，顺便说说它的意思吧。


----------



## Skatinginbc

This is how I would pronounce it: 擰 (ning4) "倔強、固執" (e.g., 擰性).  巴 (ba 輕聲), a suffix following a noun (e.g., 尾巴) or an adjective/verb (e.g., 乾巴, 倔巴, 光巴 "那小孩光巴著身子").
擰巴 (ning4 ba) = obstinate, maverick 性情固執，言語魯率.


----------



## SuperXW

我可以理解ning3巴，极少数时候可能自己也会这样说，当作北方方言，意思就是“拧”或“拧的”，相当于“拧”的被动式，或者形容词格式。
例：
这孩子怎么长拧巴了？ -怎么长“歪”了？长得难看了，好像被拧过……
你别老跟我拧巴着。 -你别老跟我拧着，顶着干。

我能想到的一个同类例子是“咧lie3巴”。


----------



## Manyi

谁可以告诉我 “拧巴” 有什么意思？


----------



## newpomme

Bonjour,
“拧巴” est un dialect du nord.
en générale ça veut dire une parole ou un texte n'est pas clair ou courant，très pâteux
et quelque chose qui nous donne mal à l'aise
ça peut etre aussi un caractère capricieux et intraitable,maladroit; difficile; qui a l'air d'emprunté


----------



## yuechu

I saw this word in a book I was reading today (北京青年). Here is the context:

可到底应该怎么对儿子，他自己也*拧把*着 (zhe5?) 呢。儿子不结婚他生气，儿子要顺顺当当结婚生子，他不就大功告成了吗。可儿子敢于按自己的想法做选择，不象他那么窝囊，他心里也挺欣慰的，起码儿子的婚姻会比他幸福。

Does it mean "stubborn" here? How would you translate this word in this context?
Thanks!


----------



## brofeelgood

I'd say he was unsure or undecided.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, brofeelgood! That helps me a lot


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

it's ning3ba5.

In my opinion, this word is used to describe a person who situates himself in a status of 拧. I mean, if you 拧 a rope or a slip of paper, you will get a 拧巴的绳子（纸条）. So if someone is 拧ed by something, he wil be 拧巴 and he will feel uncomfortable whatever happens...

Maybe uncomfortable is not a felicitous word. maybe I should say he will feel both comfortable and uncomfortable whatever happens ...

In the context of 北京青年, the 拧巴的父亲 feel angry because his son is not willing to marry and at the same time feel gratified （欣慰）because his son is so brave to insist his own ideas （可儿子敢于按自己的想法做选择，不象他那么窝囊，他心里也挺欣慰的，起码儿子的婚姻会比他幸福）.

this father wish his son to and not to marry a girl （the girl selected by this father?）at the same time, just like a 拧巴的纸条...


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, retrogradedwithwind!


----------



## Lamb67

Baffled thwarted frustrated 

You know even today a father could have a plan for his son's marriage.

Literally he has his heart twisted although the word heart left unsaid here.https://zh.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/刘震云 used it on Chinese T V about 16 years ago and I have remembered it ever since

The gist of his talk at that time is that people still feel unsatisfied despite a great progress has been made in living standard.


----------



## Jack12345

拧巴, ning3ba1, ba在口语中也可以读为轻声。就是不顺的意思。引申为人性格或心里不和顺。
比如，
你洗衣服晒，也不把衣服拽平，看都拧巴了吧。
你这人怎么就不听劝？大家坐一起吃饭，高高兴兴多好，干嘛这么拧巴，老是怼人，处处不招人喜欢。
给你把早点买回来了，看还把你拧巴的。谁还能对你这么好？
其实北京话不是每个词都儿化音的。北京话的儿化音很自然，是带过去的，与用普通话发出的儿话音并不完全一样。


----------

